
Nginx Is Now Part of F5 - tachion
https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-is-now-officially-part-of-f5/
======
bonyt
Earlier discussion from announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19362326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19362326)

------
nimbius
>F5 is fully committed to open source, which has been core to NGINX throughout
its history.

Correct me if im wrong, but F5 does not presently develop or endorse a single
open source product. Things like "we are owners" and "we choose speed" on the
vision of culture diagram seem lopsided when compared to 'progress' and
'curiousity.' its almost as if F5 never cared that NGINX had a commercial
offering at all, and is instead focusing entirely on open-source
generalizations.

~~~
apple4ever
I thought the same thing.

Nothing about F5 is open.

Now hopefully F5 will continue to let Nginx be open source, but I'm not sure
exactly how much more development they will do. Of course, it will be nice to
see F5 to get the infusion of Nginx tech, because F5's code can use it.

------
dec0dedab0de
Am I the only one who has the urge to brush up on Apache configs?

~~~
mehrdada
The proxy du jour is going to be Envoy. Jump on that bandwagon instead.

~~~
briffle
HAProxy is also excellent for proxying.

~~~
kitotik
I’ve experimented with Fabio, Envoy and Nginx, but keep coming back to haproxy
for its reliability and deep feature set. Things like stick tables and the acl
system are insanely flexible/powerful.

------
chrisbolt
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19362326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19362326)

~~~
phoe-krk
The previous post was the announcement of the two companies merging; this post
is an announcement that the merger is now complete.

